# Rear Slide Maintenace



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

While I am out making sure everything works (stove, fridge, hw heater, water pump, etc.) I am going to be greasing the axles, tounge jack and stabilizers.
I am wondering if there is anything that needs to be done to the rear slide: grease the rollers, track, seal, etc.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

So, nobody does any routine maintenance on thier slide?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> So, nobody does any routine maintenance on there slide?


Well, I sprayed the seal with the stuff that campingworld sells. I'm interested to see what people do...


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I am just not sure if the rollers on the bottom or the track on the top need any attention.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

jasonrebecca said:


> I am just not sure if the rollers on the bottom or the track on the top need any attention.


I never worried about the rollers on the bottom of the slide but I did spray the two locking bars with White Lithium grease.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Here is what Camping World has Rubber Seal Spray and Slideout Lube Spray


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> Here is what Camping World has Rubber Seal Spray and Slideout Lube Spray


I used the slideout lube for the side slide, but didn't want any excess dripping inside my trailer....








The rubber seal spray seems to do a nice job.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks, its on my shopping list for this weekend.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Called Keystone this morning and they said to use the dry slide spray sold at CW linked in my above post.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

jasonrebecca said:


> Called Keystone this morning and they said to use the dry slide spray sold at CW linked in my above post.


Neither of what you posted says "Dry Slide Spray" which one would that be? Link 1 (Rubber Seal Spray)? or Link 2 (Slideout Lube Spray)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

The slide out lube spray.
What the lady meant by dry was no grease, like bearing grease.


----------

